# Can't Get Into D-Link Settings? Why?



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jan 2, 2008)

I go into Firefox, and I type in 192.168.0.1, and it doesn't bring me to my router settings. I go to IE7, and it still won't bring me to my router settings. Am I doing something wrong? I've done it many times before, I just don't know why it's not letting me get in now. What should I do?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 2, 2008)

try resetting the router


----------



## JousteR (Jan 2, 2008)

Try 192.168.1.1...
I too own a d-link..


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jan 2, 2008)

JousteR said:


> Try 192.168.1.1...
> I too own a d-link..



Nothing, it's still not asking for a Username/Password, I'll try resetting it.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks! It works now...


----------



## JousteR (Jan 2, 2008)

mmm dont understand.?? Like said above try the master reset with a ball point pen..
But be aware if you have set any special parameters they will be lost..


 EDIT:Bugger too slow with reply

Glad it's all sorted


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jan 2, 2008)

JousteR said:


> mmm dont understand.?? Like said above try the master reset with a ball point pen..
> But be aware if you have set any special parameters they will be lost..
> 
> 
> ...



I knew my stuff would've been lost so all I did was unplug and replug it back, and it worked. Now I have my Wii, my PS3, and my HTPC all wireless.


----------

